# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Những vấn đề khác >  Cặp Da Cá Sấu đựng Ipad TCS08-N giá 7 triệu 880

## qwerty

Cá Sấu chứa Ipad TCS08-N giá chỉ 7tr880 bởi cty Túi đựng ipad VR360 phân phối hotline / Zalo / Viber: 0989208844

⚙ Mã sản phẩm: CST08-N
 ✅ Màu túi : Nâu
 ✅ Bảo Hành Da: 36 tháng
 ✅ Chất liệu: Da cá sấu thật 100%
 ✅ Kích thước: 27cm x 24cm x 6cm
 ✅ Thương hiệu: Đồ Da VR360
 ✅ Kiểu dáng: đeo vai, vai túi, Xách tay, Cầm tay
 công ty TNHH SX TM DV ĐỒ DA VR360
 ➡ Mã số thuế: 0314748244
 ➡ ☎ GỌI NGAY: 0989.20.88.44 – 0939.988.900
 ➡ Hồ Chí Minh: 1352 Trường Sa, xã 3, Q. Tân Bình.

Trong số những chiếc túi trên thị trường đầy tính phổ thông và phong phú thì sở hữu những mẫu túi chỉ là một số hi hữu nhưng lại được hầu hết người mua săn đón, tìm kiếm. cộng Nhận định chiếc túi đeo chéo nam da cá sấu cất ipad TCS08-N mang bề ngoài gọn nhẹ, ko cầu kỳ thích hợp dành cho những chàng trai có gu ăn mặc phong cách basic nhưng vẫn khôn cùng đẳng cấp.
Sản phẩm mà bạn đang xem là một loại túi đeo chéo nam được dùng chất liệu da cá sấu cao cấp, đây là chất liệu hết sức sang trọng và quý hãn hữu. Phần da gai lưng đã được lựa chọn kỹ càng mang bề mặt da không mắc lỗi và lý tưởng trong khoảng các mảnh gai đanh cứng và cứng cáp đấy. Túi mang hai tone màu đặc biệt sở hữu phần xung quanh gai lưng đậm màu sáng tối khiến vượt trội phần gai mang mảng màu nâu sáng trông rất đặc thù.
 cái túi đeo chéo nam là đại diện cho phong cách phong cách của những chàng trai, nên một chiếc túi chắc chắn sẽ tập trung với những yếu tố lý tưởng nhất. ko chỉ đẹp về hình thức mà còn đẹp ngay cả bên trong và chất lượng của túi được Đánh giá cao. Bạn mang thể mang theo các đồ sử dụng cần thiết của mình bên trong mỗi khi xuống xã mà còn tạo điểm đặc sắc cho set đồ của mình nữa.
các mẫu túi chứa ipad túi da nam dành cho nam hiện giờ ko chỉ đơn giản là một phụ kiện cất đồ mà còn khiến cho tăng thêm vẻ đẹp chỉnh chu, hoàn thiện gu ăn mặc với đến một phong cách đương đại, trẻ trung bắt kịp xu thế. Đừng do dự thêm gì mà không có ngay cho mình một cái túi xách đa năng và thuận tiện nhé!

Hotline / Zalo / Viber: 0989208844
 Showroom Trung Tâm Dây nịt cá sấu : 1352 Trường Sa, P3, Tân Bình
 Chi nhánh 2: 5 Ngõ 5 , Láng hạ, Thành Công, Ba Đình
 Web site Ví da cá sấu : tuidacasau.vn

----------

